# Cat Boat Set-ups



## Flathead King 06 (Feb 26, 2006)

I have had my 14' jon now for 3 years and just now getting it all together and set up the way I like... Only issue I'm having is with the rod holders. The way the gunnels are made on my smokercraft I can't "clamp mount" any rod holders as they will be sitting facing downward over the side of the boat. So what I did was had a 1"x2" square steel tube welded with 1/2" nuts evenly across it so I can get some monster rod holders mounted to it, but kinda in the same situation now... tube is 48" long and not wide enough to be mounted to the back end of the boat from gunnel to gunnel except with being in the way of the outboard. It will fit the length between the two bench seats but dont want it in the way of the boat cleats or taking up any more room that I don't have to spare. I will get pics posted for a better understanding of what I'm talking about, but is there anyone else out there that still fishes from a small jon for cats who might not mind sharing pictures of their setups so I may get a better look at how some of you figured it out. Any suggestions as to a cheaper method of mounting rod holders would be great too.











This is the boat after I first inheritted it from my grandfather. A new paint job goes a long way.


----------



## Flathead King 06 (Feb 26, 2006)

Just searching on the net, I found this setup which looks awesome and really promissing. Came from a crappie forum, but looks like it will withstand the punishment a big cat can deliver.


----------



## Flathead King 06 (Feb 26, 2006)

This is the set up I was talking about... the "spreader" as I refer to it is too short to stretch from gunnel to gunnel, but its in the way if it sits between the benches... any suggestions. Trying not to start hacking and cutting at the boat. The less mods I can do as far as keeping the boat in its solid stock piece form, the better. I don't mind adding to it, just dont want to start cutting away at it.


----------



## RiceKrispie (Jun 8, 2009)

http://www.driftmaster.com/

side mount or v round bases work great.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

I have both Monsters and Driftmasters and they are both about the same except Driftmaster has many different bases to choose from, I have 14 Duo Pro ( 1/2' ) Driftmasters for sale and can get you a good deal on bases if your interested, let me know.

Salmonid


----------

